# How does a car qualify for "Classic Car" insurance?



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

I've noticed a few people claiming to have insured there R32 with a classic car policy. However when I enquired I was unable to get a quote. 
I'm not willing to pay £700 a year on a car I estimate to use for max 3000 miles a year. I have 2 other cars and working for the railway I get free travel, so £700 seems crazy!

Im 30 with 11 years driving experience, 11years incident free motoring, and a clean licence! 

Can any insurance gurus explain what is needed to qualify for this and why?

Hoping to get other people's opinions and views, aswell as expert knowledge from the likes of SKY and Adrian Flux.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

From what I've found over 20 years old and the car must be on a limited mileage policy. I don't think that the car can be used for business mileage either.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

That's all ok, car is 20 years old, happy with restricted mileage and I have no use for it to commute, it's just for pleasure. 

What about the fact it's modded? Also heard it needs to be garaged, however I can't see that being a must, as not everyone has a garage. I'd say it's probably just preferred.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

You shouldn't be having any problems really, I looked at FOOTMAN JAMES this year at they were more than happy to cover it.


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Is yours garaged mate?
Is this them? Classic and Vintage Car Insurance - Footman James


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Yes it is garaged and yep that's them :thumbsup:


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Also garaged, also with Footman James. I'm also covered up to 4.5k miles as with access to 2 other cars, and taking the train with work, and cycling to work, I don't use the car.

To be honest i coudl have gone for 3k limited miles, and at a push, 1.5!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. If you don't mind, can I ask howmuch your both paying?


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

£302.

26 y/o, 3 years NCB, living in York though, which is about as safe as you can get! Again also car garaged, and a 4.5k a year limit.

Footman James have also been fantastic - when I switched the GTO for the Skyline it was just an extra £20 admin fee. They also have been fantastic whenever I have ben through on the phone. Oh and it is all UK based - no dodgy outsourced call centres.

I really can't reccomend them enough.


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry two other things that are probably also pertinent - Firstly they have agreed value cover, so you send in photos, and fill in a form, and the value is agreed (mine is £3k). Any accident, you get that value, not the 'market value' of the insurance adjuster (we have all known people getting screwed by them.

Secondly, which may also reflect the premium I pay, I have no mods declared... because I don't have any mods full stop. My car is completely standard (not even a strut brace). I also haven't asked about mods, as it is not something that interests me!


----------



## SkyInsurance (Aug 21, 2007)

It is more about your circumstances than the car's age, eg usually it must be a second car, limited milage, garaged, no or few mods, over 30's etc.. Different insurers will have different acceptance criteria for classic polices so they will vary wildly between insurers. 

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## boyband6666 (Sep 8, 2011)

I guess I fit all of those! Second car, no mods, garaged, limited miles and over 25 (which is what Footman James use).

Not really suitable for the highly modded GT-R daily drive, but worth considerign for some people at least


----------



## yan_man (Mar 12, 2011)

Just had aquote from them £460.94 covers me 5k miles ayear. I'm 34 but strangly they didnt ask for my NCB?


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

yan_man said:


> Just had aquote from them £460.94 covers me 5k miles ayear. I'm 34 but strangly they didnt ask for my NCB?


Alot of classic car insurance co's dont use or build no claims so might be because of that?


----------



## mifn21 (Mar 19, 2007)

GhostWKD said:


> Alot of classic car insurance co's dont use or build no claims so might be because of that?


Correct - classic car policies are for when the car is not the main one, so your NCB would already be in use for your main car policy

Also remember that you won't earn any NCB on a classic policy, and all the ones I spoke to insisted the car was standard (despite it being nigh on impossible for a 20 year old car to be standard, only an idiot would spend a grand on an original nissan exhaust once theirs rots for example....)


----------



## yan_man (Mar 12, 2011)

i got a quote back for £460.94 and i live in doncaster alittle more than i expected.I cant see how boyband can get one for £302???


----------



## yan_man (Mar 12, 2011)

To start of u have to give more details of yourself n the car u trying to insure first young boy.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Try a few insurance companies in the country you are in and compare the quotes?

I know it's obvious, but without any info at all here...


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

FOOTMAN JAMES classic is on 10 yr and older cars. but there is restrictions on power over standard I was only 360.00 on my R32GTR. But would not quote on my R34GTR not because of age but power over a standard car


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

minifreak said:


> Thanks for the input guys. If you don't mind, can I ask howmuch your both paying?


I use Towergate Classic car insurance and have a 300ZxTT UK Car on fully comp, agreed valuation at £4.5k limited to 1500 miles on an L plate. Cost? £168. It is of course a second car but good value for a group 20 car.


----------

